# Excel VBA PC => MAC



## zorian2 (29 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

  J'ai crée une macro VBA sur Windows-Excel 2003 qui ouvre un fichier Word et qui y copie des informations.

  J'ai du l'installer sur un MAC (Word 2004 pour MAC), lorsque je l'utilise il me met l'erreur suivante :

  "Erreur d'exécution 1004. La méthode 'DDEInitiate' de l'objet '_Application' a échoué"

  Voilà mon code PC  dans le fichier attaché 1.

  En étant allé voir sur MSDN, j'ai adapté mon code comme dans le fichier attaché 2.


  Mais ça indique toujours la même erreur. Quelqu'un peut-il me dépanner ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2007)

Drôle de façon de faire... Il y a beaucoup plus simple :


```
Sub lanceWord()
    Dim monWord As Object
    Set monWord = Word.Application
    With monWord
        .Documents.Open "mondoc.doc"
    End With
End Sub
```
DDE n'est pas porté sur Mac apparemment mais OLE, si je me souviens bien, devrait fonctionner...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2007)

Ne pas oublier de référencer l'objet word dans le projet.


----------

